# Need some "youtube" help please ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I set up a youtube account via google account and when I log in, this is all I see. 

Can anyone tell me what to do with this to get it running well? I am quite confused about youtube. I want to eventially connect it to my website; but I cannot even find a way to create a youtube page. 

This is the url and the picture below is what shows up. No buttons or ways to create the page.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you trying to create a webpage on Youtube? I've always thought that site was just for hosting videos and then you take the link and post it on your website.

Here's a video I put on Youtube and then I took the link and posted it to our webpage and facebook. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2E9YjHgdPQ[/ame]


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I believe my problem lies more in the fact I don't really know how to use YouTube, i.e. don't really know what can be done.

I'm setting up a webpage on BlueHost.


----------

